# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  salon in leeds uk

## sapcote

hi all, I'm thinking about the possibility of getting a hair system. I haven't worn one before. Can anybody recommend reputable salons in the leeds/bradford area of the UK, where I can have a consultation/fitting etc......would you have to pay for initial consultation? 
I'm living overseas and am returning to the Uk for three weeks at Christmas. As far as i've read, this isn't enough time to get custom made piece made for me to take back with me....is it viable to get a stock piece fitted/cut-in during that time period, and then take away all the necessary measurements needed for me to purchase my next piece(s) online from somewhere?

The prices I've seen for salons in the UK look to be very expensive, approx 400 pounds......does anybody know the price I should expect to pay for a stock piece fitted/cut in at a salon?
I've attached two pics, one with my hair brushed apart, and the other with the hair brushed forward which is how it's styled when I go out...........I was going to get a transplant this time last year, but have put that idea on hold...........right now, it's looking like a piece, or else just taking the plunge and shaving it off!...........thanks for any advice/help

----------


## grincher

its been a while since your original post, but did you find a goo hair piece and salon?

----------


## bigjackie8135

Did you find a good hair salon?I want to know either.

----------

